# S. Arizona Field Trial



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open Callbacks to 3rd Series:16 dogs
3,5,6,8,9,10,12,16,19,21,27,30,35,37,39,41


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you, Kareen!!


----------



## Don (Apr 10, 2011)

Any news on Qual and Open results?_


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Don said:


> Any news on Qual and Open results?_


Qualifying Results:
1st - #3 Hank O/H Marty Peterson
2nd - #9 Chic O/Don Varchol, Handler Alex Drent
3rd - #15 Dash O/H Gary Jones
4th - #7 Miranda O/Thomas Wilkerson, Handler Patti Kiernan
RJ- #10 Sister Mary O/H Victor Esnard
Jams #1, 4, 6


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series: 16 dogs starts 8:00am ( Be sure to turn clocks back for Standard time!)
2,3,4,5,7,8,9,12,13,14,16,17,24,27,29,31


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Don said:


> Any news on Qual and Open results?_


Open Results:
1st - #30 Lil O/H Chester Koeth
2nd - #37 Casey O/Marie Doherty H/Patti Kiernan
3rd - #19 JJ O/Jim McBee & Jim Lincoln H/Bill Toten
4th - #27 Jones O/H Florence Sloan
RJ - #31 Hoss O/H Cynthia Tallman
Jams: #41, 21, 12, 10, 9, 8


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Big congrats to Lil and Chester and all the other finalists


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Marty Mary and Hank, time for the big leagues now


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations Marie, Patti and Casey on his Open 2nd!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

U.S. Labradors said:


> Qualifying Results:
> 1st - #3 Hank O/H Marty Peterson
> 2nd - #9 Chic O/Don Varchol, Handler Alex Drent
> 3rd - #15 Dash O/H Gary Jones
> ...


CORRECTION to my posting: 
4th #7 Miranda is owned by Bill Cox and Patti Kiernan not the Breeder Tom Wilkerson.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur Results:
1st #12 Casey O/Marie Doherty, H/Eugene Solomon
2nd #16 Power O/Wayne & Debi Carey, H/Debi Carey
3rd #24 Riley O/Arnie & Linda Erwin, H/Arnie Erwin
4th #13 Pistol O/H George Ibarra
RJ #31 Cash O/H Gene Solomon
Jams: 17, 9, 7, 4


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Casey had a wonderful weekend. Congratulations Marie, Patti, and Eugene!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Yay! KC, Patti, Gino, and Marie. Cache too. Miranda on her 4th too.
Jeff


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Barb/x2crr said:


> Casey had a wonderful weekend. Congratulations Marie, Patti, and Eugene!


I was just playing around on EE and saw the great news about Casey! What a wonderful old dog.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Golden pride! Way to go Casey and Marie.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Casey! He's still got game. Sorry we didn't get to see him last month.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

To Casey and Marie, my heartfelt congratulations.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

akbrowndogs said:


> Congratulations Marie, Patti and Casey on his Open 2nd!


For sure! Posted on Facebook, so repeating here  ..Huge Congratulations!

Judy


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats to all the winners. My favorite dogs and people!!


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Call backs to the derby?


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Barb/x2crr said:


> Call backs to the derby?


Hi Barb, 
This is from an event in Nov. This weekend trial in Niland is the San Diego RC. Unfortunately, we are not there. We're freezing in Oregon.��


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Us Too! Thanks Mike and Kareen


----------

